# Any interest or information on Haro



## Claysgarage (Mar 15, 2013)

I believe this to be late 70" early 80's bike? Can anyone help? Cool neck and stand.


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 28, 2013)

looks to be a FST or Sport model with the single top tube..I would say 85-88 for year


----------



## IndianaDigger (Mar 29, 2013)

Haro doesn't really come out until 84 with a bike of that style.  The crank and pedals say 1986.  Looks like someone had fun redoing that thing


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 29, 2013)

*Haro!*

I used to see the man!  HARO himself at my local greasy spoon killer mexican restaurant ROSAS all the time here in Hermosa Beach in the early 80s.
Always had an entourage there...usually BMX'd out in racing get ups!  logos a blaze!  LOL!  Good times!   Wonder if he like the Super Deluxe burritos or the combo plates?


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 1, 2013)

It was probably the plates with extra frijoles.


----------



## macr0w (Apr 9, 2013)

That is sweet.

Are you selling it?


----------



## Rich404 (Nov 30, 2015)

Claysgarage said:


> I believe this to be late 70" early 80's bike? Can anyone help? Cool neck and stand.View attachment 88356




At first glance I thought it was an 80's Sport or FST but the bars at the rear wheels (drop-out's) don't flare out the way that the 85-88 Sport/FST/Master typically did. You could probably find a year by researching those differences. 90's perhaps?

Why a banana seat?? poor thing! They definitely left that bike for dead.

-Rich.


----------



## Moshnmore (Dec 3, 2015)

1989 Haro Psycho


----------

